# Sonarcharts live



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone use the sonarchart live feature on a lowrance hds gen 3? What are your opinions on it?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I use it on my Raymarine all the time, amazing how much stuff you can find that's not on a stock card, I can't imagine it would be much different on other units, very easy to use.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It's not that much different and yes it is amazing what else you can find. Helps me understand why certain spots I fish at hold good fish while others don't.


----------

